# SURF REPORT BACK BAY NATIONAL WILDLIFE REFUGE



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Fished the incoming tide this morning from 6:30 - 9:30. Smooth water, light wind, really warm once the sun came up and lots of mosquitoes. Managed some small Blues and Pompano on cut mullet and fishbites respectively, and show a couple of what I believe to be 24 inch drum pulled in by other fisherman. Beautiful day with pullage, what could be better.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Sounds like a perfect day, thanks for the report


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Fishlife said:


> Sounds like a perfect day, thanks for the report


😊


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Nice catch.


Thanks Phil.


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice catch. You might want to lose the metal store bought rigs and tie your own. Cheaper and more sensitive.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> Nice catch. You might want to lose the metal store bought rigs and tie your own. Cheaper and more sensitive.


Thanks partner, I made of couple with "T" knots and 30 lbs test line and will try them out next time I go.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

BBNWR Saturday for thirty minutes...then Lynnhaven for 6 hours...no fish in rotten weather.
Freshwater is calling my name I fear


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

BBNWR Saturday...caught nothing,saw nothing caught.
And thank you, President Trump..some people appreciate your hard work.


----------

